# bullyson and jeep dogs



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

i kno a little bout jeep but idk anything bout bullyson any info or stories on both good dogs


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

"bullyson was out of the famous eli spook litter bred by JC.......same litter that produced brendy and eli Jr... bullyson is basically a blind billy dog by the ways of eli/ boze. Produced dogs such as kemmers macho, midnight cowboy, "honeybunch" etc. etc...to only name a few "


how true is this


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

bullyson dogs Im fond of .. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [5524] :: *CARDENAS & HALL'S BRUJO**

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [146] :: (CARVER'S) DAVIS' MIDNIGHT COWBOY (3XW)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [5519] :: HALL'S SPIKE (7XW)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [219706] :: HALL'S AREBA .

http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=4112

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=73

Look and see for yourself... follow the puzzle pieces..*


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahh Bullyson well he was a man biter for one. A great dog Pit Dog. Here is an interview with Mr. Bobby Hall he talks about Bullyson. He was owned by Hall and then sold to Walling.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Interview With Bobby Hall 

ALL ACCOUNTS ARE FICTIONAL, AND SHOULD BE VIEWED AS SUCH 

Interview With Bobby & Jeanette Hall: 

Famous dogs of the past. Legendary warriors, they’ve lived and died, but still live on in the minds of thousands. Who has never heard before of the “Big Bad Black Bullyson” dog! A myth? Perhaps . But if there is one man who can tell use the inside-story on the renowned Bullyson it is Mr. Bobby Hall from Houston, Texas. This is the story about a man and his dog. Bobby Hall and Bullyson. A pair that made the world shiver….. 

When the plane landed in Houston, Texas it was already dark, but the humid hot air was still ever present. After a quick drive to the Hilton and the following drinks at the hotel bar, I went back to my room and laid back, trying to relax and think of the questions I was going to ask Bobby Hall the following day. 
I had spent the last days reading his book “Bullyson and His Sons”, now my mind kept drifting away into a “long ago time” when all the great gentleman dogfighters would meet to determine who’s dog earned the title of being the Best, proven under fire Champion. 
I was only hours away from meeting Mr. Bobby Hall, I was about to meet one of the all time great dogmen and with the last thought in my mind I went to sleep. 
The next morning was like many others, sunny, humid and began much too soon. At breakfast I started to concentrate on the upcoming meeting with Mr. Hall. 
Only minutes after I got back to my room, my concentration was broken by a phone call with a soft, friendly voice asking me if I was ready for my complimentary continental breakfast, a “How ya doing boy” told me this was Mr. Bobby Hall. 
It turned out I landed at the wrong airport in Houston, but he insisted on picking me up at the motel. He arrived after no more than 45 minutes. When I opened the door I was immediately struck by his big smile, Texas hat and eyes that looked at me straight and clear as trying to analyze my thoughts. With him was a nice young man called Rudy Flinkevleugel, visiting from Holland, Bobby, who had a hard time pronouncing his name, called him “FinkleWinkle”. 
Upon arriving at his home the door was opened by a tall, attractive, brown eyed lady that turned out to be his wife Jeanette. The day was spent with dog talk, a few drinks and plenty of good food. 
His house was surrounded by dogs that were chained up and inside were many trophies, pictures, and other memories of yesterdays Champions and other well known dogs from the past when dogfighting was not yet a felony and a popular spectator sport. The back porch was also filled with photos, wall to wall, of famous bulldogs and people like Danny Burton, Norman Hooten, and many others from all over the world. The night was filled with the trading of stories and drinking lots of champagne. It was obvious that this man had more than just one interesting story in him and that a good interview was on hand. Talking to him was like reading his book, interesting, instructive, and above all entertaining. 
The ice was broken. The stage was set. 
The next morning early as we sat in the shadow of the back porch, with a cup of Jeanette’s good coffee, I started the cassette-recorder. 
Except for the sleeping sounds of MS. BOOBS, a brindle female and Bobby’s most favorite brood bitch it was peacefully silent when I landed my first question: “Mr. Hall, what is in your opinion a good Bulldog?” Without looking at me he answered in his typical soft spoken manner; “Well, first of all a dog that is “game” above everything. Then second would be a bite like a knock out prize-fighter like Tyson. A dog that can get it over with in 20 minutes, because there is very few of them like that and I think also a stifle dog. I prefer one of those over any of the others.” I wasn’t expecting this kind of answer, so instead of shooting my second question on the list, I asked him what his definition of that much spoken word Gameness was and why he liked a stifle dog so much. Again he didn’t hesitate and readily replied; “a Game dog is one that will crawl across, fall, stumble, get back up and finally reach his opponent again after he is worn out,” slowly he puts his arms on the table and continued, “If you got a stifle dog, it’s like getting in a fight with someone and you throw up your guard and they start running around and hit you in the back, you’re not used to that, it’s so awkward. In other words they don’t come straight at you like you expect them to, stay there and punch it out. It’s an unorthodox style and confuses so many dogs and you can get the early start and the match is over before it begins.” Now I felt I was getting somewhere and continued to question; “Can you give me an example of a Game dog?” “Yes, I sure can”, he replied. “The dog that lost to BULLYSON, the on that Bert Clouse had, that was the best example that I’ve ever seen of it. He showed something like 300 people what a Game dog looks like, he lost the fight, but the crowd gave him a standing ovation. This happened almost 20 years ago, but it is rare that you see a dog like that.” 
Just before I was getting to my next question, Jeanette came out of the house carrying a portable phone. It was Mr. Teddy Bear from Tokyo, while he was talking to his far away friend I rewinded the cassette-player to see if it was recording alright. Fortunately it was working perfect. While Bobby was still on the phone I looked through my list of question that I prepared the morning before at breakfast and decided to ask him next about the bobtail dog, BEN, that made fame in Taiwan and about his famous PRINCESS bitch who, according to some rumors, was now owned by a gentleman in Mexico. 
When Bobby said goodbye to his friend and returned to his seat with a fresh cup of coffee he had a smile on his face, after I confronted him with my next question he began where he left off, “A true Game dog is very rare. To me a pedigree is not as important as the individual quality of a dog because I take each dog on his own, but when you start breeding every once in a while you will get a fluke, a superdog, but is not producing and that takes time to find out, also money, so you can understand how hard it is for the breeder and how important it is to breed with nothing than the gamest of dogs. PRINCESS was out of MS. BOOBS sired by my old ROBERT. She is a BULLYSON bred dog all the way, I think she was my all time best female, she would rate up there with my FOOTS bitch who won over the highly regarded COLORADO bitch. PRINCESS is now owned by a gentleman named Arnold, he is from Monterrey, Mexico, but comes to the States quite often. The BEN dog is a different story. I bought him from a man named Biscuit and conditioned him for six months before I sold him to Mr. A Chain Cao; a very nice man from Taiwan. His new owner matched him into GR. CH. MIKEY and won the fight. I thought the dog was in top shape considering the caliber of dog he went into. Then they’ve made the mistake of matching the dog too soon, it was only three months later to his next match, which was much too soon. Although he won this fight too, he was not in the shape he should have been. “At this point we were really into the interview and I thought it was a good time to switch the subject to the more serious questions. I realized that the next few minutes would make the difference between a friendly chat and an interesting interview. I waited for a few seconds before stating my next question. 

“Mr. Hall, the BULLYSON dog is considered by many to be one of the All Time Greats and you wrote a book called “Bullyson and his Sons”. Why didn’t you write about the BULLYSON vs. BENNY BOB match in your book since this is the fight that raised a lot of controversy? “Well, he replied, “at the time that I was writing the book I had to stop somewhere because I spent 3 years on it and couldn’t cover the whole thing. My new book will be out sometime in 1989 and I will take up where I left off. The next book will be “Sons of Bullysons”. There has been a lot of controversy on BULLYSON, lots of things have been said and a lot of them are true, and a lot of them are just hearsay, but the whole truth will be told in my next book, blow by blow. There will be a lot of exciting things to talk about, I will go into each son of his, of course it takes a lot of time for research and to get all the facts straight so there can be no question on them and that’s the kind of book I’m trying to do.” 
The answer was honest, but Bobby was certainly avoiding the essence of the question. I wasn’t really satisfied so far and decided to try a more direct approach. 
“According to several people that witnessed the BULLYSON vs. BENNY BOB fight, Maurice Carver, who handled BULLYSON, picked him up at the count of six because he wouldn’t scratch. Also, several years ago Don Mayfield, as well as Bobby Smith, sent in articles to various magazines that Maurice could not get BULLYSON to scratch and that he asked Floyd Boudreaux if he could get him to cross the Pit, all at no avail. What do you have to say about this?” Bobby, who was sitting to my right side turned his head slightly, looking at me he slowly replied; “Well, that’s true, but that’s only a way of bowing out, I see it like this….the fight was over, someone had to win, someone had to lose, but what gets me is why the dogmen can’t figure it out for themselves. Only common sense will tell someone that if you really looked at it and researched it…; BULLYSON was a 49lb dog, that’s what I brought him in at before, he was not a 52lb dog. BENNY BOB could have easily fought at 53 or 54lbs, so even Ray Charles could see the outcome of that. When you have two dogs that are equal you can’t give away that kind of weight. I would say that BULLYSON was a deadgame animal…” I interrupted Bobby’s analysis, “even though he did not attempt to scratch?” “Right”, he said. “He was definitely into shock, no doubt about that. You have no idea about what kind of dog BENNY BOB was and how he could bite. You would have had to been there to know what kind of dog they were up against and saying that his son killed him is a complement in itself.” I had been listening to his answer real good and was fascinated on how easy he handled the question. After reading his book this was the one question that was burning on my mind. Almost like MS. BOOBS could sense my excitement of being here started to bark, producing a low deep sound. Jeanette would now come out of the house and sit with us listening to the rest of the interview. 
“Do you know what happened to BENNY BOB after his fight against BULLYSON?” “Yes I do,” Bobby answered, “he went back to Willie Brown’s yard and later on he went out to California and was matched into Ralph Greenwood’s JIMMIE BOOTS. That was the most vicious and best fights I’ve ever seen. It was like when you were watching it you knew it couldn’t go on another five minutes. It was really like two full grown men with icepicks and you knew it just couldn’t go on any further, but that five minutes would pass and then you knew for sure it was impossible to go on another five minutes. 
The whole fight was like that…you knew it had to be over because no two dogs could take that kind of punishment. I’ve never been in a match like that before. Rick Halliburton and Willie Brown did the conditioning on BENNY BOB and did Ralph Greenwood on JIMMY BOOTS, I think both dogs were in super shape. After the fight I would have bet you $100 that it didn’t last longer than twenty minutes, that’s how exciting it was, but it lasted nearly two hours with JIMMY BOOTS being the winner.” “Did you condition BULLYSON for his bout with BENNY BOB?”, was my next question to Bobby. “No, Maurice Caver conditioned him, but I didn’t feel he was in a good shape, not that it really matters because he couldn’t have whipped him on his best day. You can’t give away that kind of weight with dogs that are just as even. After I sold BULLYSON to Red Walling he left me the manager of the dog in the world at that weight. I even challenged his litter brother ELI JR. but he never should have matched into BENNY BOB.” 
At this point I felt like changing to another subject and asked Bobby about his stud dog BERT, where he got him from, etc… He told me the dog was about five years old and that he bought him from Dennis Meier who had the dog from Don Maloney’s wife. She has given the dog to Dennis since he had helped Don work the dog for his first match and really took a liking to the dog and she couldn’t take care of the dog after Don’s tragic death. Bobby also stated that the dog is not open at public stud service and that he would cross him with his bitches only.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

“Some time ago I had a dog called BOWSER that won over a two time winner within about one hour. BOWSER was a great dog,” Bobby continued, “but had one problem; he wouldn’t work the Jenny or the treadmill, luckily you could turn him loose in a lake and he would stay in there all day until he couldn’t walk. I had sold BOWSER to friend of mine called Shankbone, but then came Bert along and whipped BOWSER in a little less than two hours; I couldn’t believe it. The next thing that I’ve heard was that my good friend Danny Burton and his amigo Tony had lost that BERT dog again with a two time winner they had. After this I started to check into the dog a little bit and called somebody in Oklahoma because I knew Dennis lived out in the country without a phone and I paid this man $50 to drive to this little town where Dennis lived and had him call me. He did and I met him in a place called Bowie in Texas. When he brought the dog into the motel room he reminded me of a great warrior, every scar on his body was showing, he was practically 90% scar tissue. I got the dog home, at that time he weighed only 45lbs, the same he matched at. What really made me buy BERT is while talking to Dennis he told me how he conditioned the dog and revealed to me he only worked the dog five miles a day behind a truck and that showed me that old BERT won his last two matches strictly on his heart. In other words you would have to kill every hair on him to win. At the time he also brought a six generation pedigree I looked at it and almost every dog in the pedigree I had seen go the last thirty years. I was so happy to get the dog I can’t tell you. After losing my stud dog ROBERT to cancer at the age of 13 years, I began my search. I was looking for a super stud dog, but a outcross that would “click” with my BULLYSON blood. 
I had been looking for the All Time Great stud dog for a long time and this dog was my ultimate dream to have. A perfect stud dog. He is the only dog to win three straight fights in one year with a total of six hours of battle time.” 
Right at this moment Rudy appeared at the scene. He had been busy with a little black male dog named CATFISH. This little dog belonged to Bobby who had bought the dog a few weeks before and was now conditioning the dog to get in better shape. Looking at Rudy reminded me of what Bobby had told me before about many young men that would come and visit with him trying to learn more about the part of conditioning a dog. Bobby would refer to these men as students like he himself was one time with Maurice Carver. I decided to ask him about his feelings toward the modern dogmen like 20 or 30 years ago. He answered; “The student that you are working with today is going to be your man tomorrow. It takes a lot of time and effort to work with someone, like I’m not wasting my time because the people are so eager to learn, sometimes it’s just unreal how hard they work and that is what it is all about. I have people coming over from England, Holland and Tokyo, most of them young lads under 30 years old. I have a lot respect for them because they don’t have quit in them, they are like a good dog, they hold up real good, work their dogs faithfully and make great students. They remind me of myself 30 years ago when the older dogmen wouldn’t even tell you how to rub a dog down much less getting into the real part that brings a good dog. Of course they are getting better dogs all the time. I have sold SWAMPER to Allen Sanky of England and he is doing very well with the dog, everybody wants to breed to the dog. I had won four with SWAMPER, beating the JO JO dog, which was one of the most famous ones he beat. Also, I sold JAILHOUSE over in England to a gentleman named David Hill. When I sent her over she was bred to my CH. BERT and she had 9 pups in quarantine. Then I sold a real good bitch to Peter O’Donnell, her name was SHORTY and she also had 9 puppies. I really believe that especially in the last ten years there has been a lot more serious dogmen come along over there. They have bought some of my very best and if they watch what they are doing they will wind up having better dogs than we have here. 
“Do you believe the people from Europe are able to compete on the same level as far as conditioning and the quality of the dogs?” 
“They are coming along very nicely and they have had tremendous progress for the last 10 years. They might be lacking in as many good dogs as we have, but they are getting better dogs and have learned a great deal about conditioning. Give them another five years and…watch out!” 
“What about the people in Taiwan?” I was expecting the same answer, but to my surprise Bobby shook his head and said “I would say No. Their conditioning is not up to standards, they don’t have the dogs to compete with us over here and the “good dogs that they did have came from the USA. The people from Europe; that is a different story”. Rudy had left off again and Jeanette went back into the house answering another phone call. The conversation had been very satisfying so far and one of the last items that was still on my list had to do with, what else, the conditioning part. By this time one of Bobby’s friends, Jerry Stine from Austin, came walking up from the house and he took a seat at the table holding a cup of coffee in his hand. It was still early in the morning, but a quick look at my watch told me I had no more than 90 minutes to get to the airport and catch my plane back to Nashville. Not wasting any more time than absolutely necessary I placed my next question. “What was your relation with Maurice Carver?” “Maurice,” Bobby answered, “was a unique person and the most interesting persons I’ve ever met, there will never be another one like him and those people that are like Maurice, and they come along and are few and far between, Frank Fitzwater and Ralph Greenwood are two of them. Ralph’s death recently hit me right in the gizzards because we were not too far apart in age and he was a true friend that knew all the people that I’ve known over the last 30 years, which you can’t replace, those people their gone and that hurts.” He looked at me for a few seconds without saying a word, his smile was gone but his eyes were still pointed in my direction. In a strange way I felt sadness coming over me. It was the same feeling that I had a few weeks before when I, accompanied by my friend Bobby Smith, went over to San Antonio and walked over the land that Maurice Carver had lived on for so many years. The house he lived in was broken down, but there were still many things that reminded one of Carver’s life and the many famous dogs that were kept on this place. Later on, during a telephone conversation Bobby would tell me that Maurice was still alive and will always be remembered for the great personality he was. 
I had reached my last questions concerning conditioning. “Mr. Hall can you tell me if you use steroids on your dogs and how you feed and work them?” Well, the work starts off very slow,” he instantly replied. “Anyone needs at least 90 days and if we are talking about a beginner I would say they need 5 months because they are going to make so many mistakes. I will start out at maybe 5 minutes on the Jenny, then 10 minutes to cool out and back on till I’ve done about 30 minutes worth of 5 minutes work outs which is nothing for a dog. Then in the second month I would work him up to what I call 8 hour days. That means a lot of hand walking and etc…it doesn’t mean that your dog is running the Jenny or treadmill the whole day, but you spend the whole day working that dog by hand walking , rubbing him down and so forth. I use both Jenny and treadmill, but I prefer the Jenny 2 to 1 over treadmill. The reason why I switch from the Jenny to the mill is because a dog will get bored within a certain time and it’s like a new toy for him if you switch to something else. I feed once a day, feeding twice a day is just wasting energy to me. The feeding is of course very important. To the beginner I would say get some Science Diet, or A&F dog food, both I like very much because they will hold more fluid in your dog which he’ll need. I feed like ground round meat raw in my food, also I feed a lot of chicken broth. I broil it with real garlic the broth will help to keep the fluids in the dog which he desperately needs so he will not dehydrate. This way you will have a much stronger dog, with a dehydrated dog you have nothing left but a shell. As far as the steroids go, I can not give away my secrets because that is the winning key. I only share that with the type students that I believe in and that will go on and really serious dogmen. Whenever you use the word steroid, people tend to blow that all out of proportion, like your pumping something into a dog. The only thing I believe in is in getting the dog a little help and therefore I don’t use steroids all the way thru the keep. Also, you have to remember that steroids will lower the dog’s resistance on infection and they can’t fight anything off if they get sick. You really have to know how to use steroids, it’s not something you can play with and it’s not… “Can you be a little more specific about what type of steroids you’re talking about?” “No, I can’t because people would give a fortune just to know what I use.” 
Jerry Stine stood up and went for his second cup of coffee. I had only one hour left before my plane would take off and I knew it would take me at least 45 minutes to get to the airport. Bobby assured me there was no reason to worry and that he would get me to the airport in time. I looked at the notes that I made on a little piece of paper during the whole interview and asked Bobby, who was waiting for the next question, about the use of special vitamins or a hormone called Azium and if he didn’t believe that a dog with lots of fluid in his body wouldn’t run hot quicker than a dog with less fluid. He continued to answer the last question first. “They’ll definitely run hot if you don’t have as many hours a day in him, that’s working 8 hours a day, 7 days a week. If he is used to that his body is kind of custom to hard work while being under stress. Then you’ll have to keep enough fuel in him where he can go on for along time. It’s like a race car, when they run out of gas their going to stop and it is the same way with any animal, horse, dog or whatever. The vitamins are something I really believe in but, there again, knowing how to give the right stuff is an art. It takes years of experience of learning what to give and how much to give because if you give too much of anything it can work against you. Vitamins are very, very important, it’s just as important as working a dog to me. About the use of Azium, I’d like to say to the beginner…well, the beginner doesn’t know when to put the Azium in, that’s the sad part about it, it’s a drug they have no knowledge of, when it is at it’s peak or anything. Therefore I wouldn’t suggest anything to a beginner because they would do more harm than they would good, again…using this kind of stuff is a knowledge and not something that you give and it works.” I agreed on his last answer, but couldn’t stop wondering if this answer would be really helpful to any real beginner who was trying to learn. I decided to go and talk to a pharmacist about this subject as soon as I had the chance. There was no more than 50 minutes left to get to the airport when I arrived at my last question to Bobby Hall. We were alone and beside the ever sleeping MS. BOOBS there was no sound disturbing this perfect, beautiful Texas Sunday morning in Houston. “Mr. Hall, final question. Who is you best friend? Once again he looked me straight in the eyes, his face was smiling and without the slightest hesitation he answered me with a voice that was filled with love…… “Jeanette.” 
The drive to the airport was fast and only seconds before the plane closed it’s door, I fell into my seat, trying to catch my breath after a run that would have made A.J. Foyt jealous. Far above the world, gliding so effortlessly from one cloud to another I thought about what Bobby Hall had told me and what I had learned from the visit. I thought about what he had said to me one time in his car… “If you want to be successful, it takes a lot of hard work and dedication….there is no way I could have done it any different.” Bobby Hall, a man who has clearly motivated himself in a direction of being what he eventually became… A first class dogman, his award of hard labor.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bullyson was whelped sometime in the late 1960's. He was just one of the many well thought of pups from the breeding of Eli to Spook.

At one time Floyd Boudreaux gave a nice red puppy to Jerry Clemmons. He took the pup, kept it for 6 weeks and then sold the pup. He came here and I gave him another pup I had here in the blacksmith shop. I called that pup Spook. She was out of a litter that had killed each other when they were very young. He kept her two months at most and then she came in her first season. He brought her back and I bred her to Eli. They had 4 pups, 3 black and one brindle. two males and two females. One of the black males was Bully, the other was Eli, Jr., the brindle female was Brendy. She bit the hardest of all of them and she was the biggest. She could break a dog down in less then three minutes. Brendy was awesome, a bad bulldog. As bad as a man has ever seen. She beat a dog one time like she was eating breakfast. I've never seen anything like her again. The other female in the litter out of Eli and Spook was a black named Lady. She was my kind of dog and I think the best from that litter. Both Bully and his brother Eli, Jr. were exceptional Bulldogs. They were the cream of the crop, top-notch Bulldogs and went into some tough competition to make history.

When this litter was being raised on Jerry's yard he took a special interest in Bully. Jerry walked him three miles a day and ran him 15 minutes each day on the mill. Also, while he was schooling him he had taught the dog to go where he was pointed in combat and also trained him to work with a ball. One day Bully was rolled with Boudreaux' Napoleon and Boudreaux' Paco, a son of Blind Billy. He smoked both of them quickly and then was bred to one of Floyd's bitches. All this in one hour in the noon July sun. The bitch later had 13 puppies.

When Bobby Hall owned Bully he was attacked, when he walked his run. Bobby had a large mouth shovel in his hand and he went upside Bully's head and put Bully on his backside, then was just able to get out of Bully's run before he came to his feet and came for him again. This occured numerous times until the last when Bobby put the shovel in one hand and held it beside him and said "Come here Son." "Bully son come to me" and Bully then walked over to Bobby's feet and waged his tail. Bobby said he stuck out his hand to him and he licked his hand, then Bobby walked over and shoveled up his dung. From that day Bobby changed his name from Bully to Bullyson.

When Bobby Hall matched the dog for Maurice Carver, who refereed, when he went into Bert Clouse & Becker. At weigh in Bert's dog weighed in at 46 3/4 lbs. and Bullyson weighed i at 49 1/2 lbs. When Bobby came over the pit wall with Bullyson you knew something different was going on. This dog acted like a crazy dog or a maniac of the devil in disguise. When they turned them loose all hell came with it. Everybody there was at attention. Clouse's Red dog was out of it in five minutes as Bobby sent Bullyson to the scrotum of Clouse's charge and that was the cue for the fat lady and she sang. At :10 minutes, the final scratch, Bobby could hardly contain the dog in the corner. And he was scared the crazy son of gunwas going to bite him. This was was the worst kind of man-eater when conditions are normal, and they sure weren't normal then. 

Sometime later Bobby sold Bullyson to Red Walling. Mr. Walling decided that Maurice Carver was his man with his dog. Again, this dog was known on several occasions when someone was moving him in a car and he was looes to go off his rocker. Despite these problems, they often hauled him loose, I think because it was too hard to put him in a sky crate. On the move from Hall's in Houston to Carver's place in San Antonio, Mr.Raymond Holt was elected to carry the dog. As usual Bullyson was carried loose in the car. Raymond said the only way he could keep Bullyson from jumping on him during the trip was by playing with his testicles. That's a helluva a deal!!! Anyway, Maurice got the dog. He was scared to death of him all the time he had him. At the time Maurice would move his wife in the other room and bring the dog in the house with him, watch TV with him and such and just become the very best of friends when a dog is in a keep. Maurice had a feeling that if he was going to the pit with a dog he wanted to be his friend. He said often, "If I am going to get down on my knees and ask a dog to take a killing for me, I want him to be a friend of mine."

Eventually, Bullyson was matched into Ed Weaver's Sir. Again it was the same old story, Sir was helpless in :05 minutes as Bullyson defeated him with the same barnstorming type style used against the Red dog. Don Mayfield made a comment right after the match that Ed Weaver should be commended for even going into Bullyson, as most people were already spooked of him.

Bullyson VS Benny Bob was the big match of the day as there were people from all over the US, Canada and Mexico to see this event. The convention took place in Fort Worth and it was a big show. The had bleachers up around the pit and a canvas over the whole thing. It was wonderful until the bleachers collapsed and the canvas cover came crashing down during the Bullyson match. Carver conditioned and handled Bullyson and Haliburton did the conditioning & handling for Benny Bob with help from Don Mayfield. Benny Bob was out of Bullyson bred to a bitch out of Boudreaux' Boze bred to Clemmons' Brendy. The dam of Benny Bob was known as Clemmons' Jesse and her name was later changed to Wikerson's Tina. The breeding of Bullyson and Jesse was done while Bullyson was still on the yard of Jerry Clemmons.

At the match, Carver made a deal to enter the pit last as he didn't want to stay in his corner for an extended time with Bullyson. When he entered, Rick was ready, the ref was ready and that was Floyd Boudreaux. Maurice didn't even set Bullyson all the way down he dropped him 3 inches above the floor and the match was on. Don Mayfield reported it was pretty obviousquickly that if Bullyson was going to get there today, it was not going to be a blowout. After a while, Bullyson turned. He scratched well. Then Benny Bob scratched good. After this Benny Bob started getting faster and Bullyson slower. Everything Bullyson did, Benny Bob came back and did it better. At thed end, their stifles looked like you had shot them with a buckshot. At :40 minutes into the match Bullyson's ass end collapsed completely and Carver offered Haliburton a scratch to win, Haliburton would not take the offer as it was hot his turn to scratch. Finally, at :48 minutes, Bullyson's turn to go. Maurice faces him. When released, Bullyson turned his head a little to the right. His tongue is out, he doesn't move! At the end of 6, Maurice stepped over the dog and threw in the towel. He then asked Floyd to see if he could get him to go since Floyd had a part in raising him. The reason Maurice did this, I suppose was that everyone was in shock that this dog stood the line. Floyd took him, straightened his head, shook him and released him. The results were the same. His head tilted a little to the right and he stood there. After this Floyd picked up Bullyson and handed him over the pit wall to Maurice, who turned and walked off with the dog. Jerry Clemmons, who was working as a lab technician, did the blood work the day before the match, said Bullyson's blood count was at 33 when it should have been at 50. In addition, Carver bred the dog to practically every bitch he could in the Southwest.

They took Bullyson out to the field and anyone that tried to touch his ass end had him trying to bite them. He was given medical treatment, but it was to no avail. He lost control of his body and died shortly there after. This 48 minute match with his son had brought an end to Bullyson's life.

Benny Bob went back to Willie Brown's yard and was later matched into Ralph Greenwood's Jimmy Boots. Which was said to have been the most vicious match ever seen. R. Haliburton and W. Brown did the conditioning on Benny Bob and Greenwood the same for Jimmy Boots. It was said the match was like watching two grown men with icepicks and you knew it just couldn't go any further, but that five minutes would pass and then you knew for sure it was impossible to go another five minutes. The whole match was like that...because no two dogs could take that kind of punishment. After the match you could have bet that it didn't last longer than 20 minutes, that's how exciting it was, but it lasted nearly 2 hours with Jimmy Boots being the winner.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost: ...



> When Bobby Hall owned Bully he was attacked, when he walked his run. Bobby had a large mouth shovel in his hand and he went upside Bully's head and put Bully on his backside, then was just able to get out of Bully's run before he came to his feet and came for him again. This occured numerous times *until* the last when Bobby put the shovel in one hand and held it beside him and said "*Come here Son*." "Bully son come to me" and Bully then walked over to Bobby's feet and waged his tail. Bobby said he stuck out his hand to him and he licked his hand, then Bobby walked over and shoveled up his dung. From that day Bobby changed his name from Bully to Bullyson.


some of these game dogs are straight archaic.. ya know? I think with alot of these greats maybe it was the mentality you carried around the dog.. ^^^^ Zebo for instance.. Bull and what not.. they were fine with some people and other people totally aloof. ... Hog dog has some of that dam quality he just checks people with his eyes so to speak.. like .. you afraid?? chump.. .. I can tell no one could own him unless they handled game dogs on a regular basis.. he listens to me with perfection .. OH! he doesnt like striking of any kind so I used a stick and struck at him and he automatically said lets do it.. LOL I was havin fun so was he but the wrong person... :roll: not so much.. You know how them old men did in those days not all that owned or handled the dogs were true dog men as they were glory hounds or along for bus fare  ya know what I mean? Alot guys strike dogs.. alot of game dog dont like to be struck... I've knoticed that with alot of these Halls dogs is that they will cur YOU out ... LOL if they dont they're rarely toppled.. Hog dog requires wolf logic hands on treatment pressure points and hand grabs all I ever physically do beside chunkin rocks to let him know I can reach him 50yds away.. LOL All voice and frame of mind with this dog and I think that most of them probably were.. thus the


> said "*Come here Son*." "Bully son come to me" and Bully then walked over to Bobby's feet and waged his tail. Bobby said he stuck out his hand to him and he licked his hand, then Bobby walked over and shoveled up his dung. From that day Bobby changed his name from Bully to Bullyson.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep that's how he got his name "son" they were all scared of him LOL .. Bullyson was HA it's no secret. He had also quit on all four some say he was a man eating cur I know he lost to his own son. But I don't believe just because a dog quits once makes him a flat out cur. Bully son proved himself before he was also thought to be under very ill health when he quit so the odds may have been stacked against him. Does a proven dog who quits once make him a cur? I think not! These dog's are not machines they will all quit at some point. But I believe Bully son has proven to be a great producer and a great pit dog all in all. I am not pleased with the fact he was a man eater though. But we know that it was not typical for dog men to breed and raise man eater's some slipped through the cracks. And like what happened in this situation bully son got knocked over the head with a shovel for trying to bite his handler lol. 

Look at Snooty and Reno they quit too .. Reno had a seizure in the pit does that make him a cur? I think not! IMO a cur is a dog who will flat out quit it show's no interest in being in the box the dog doesn't put up a fight doesn't show any level of heart or gameness and hasn't even proven or shown game before. Take for instance barracudda a 9xw if he quit's one time after he won 9 matches does that really make him a cur? Come on he has already proven himself in 9 matches LOL. If I was a dog man back then and I had a dog who was game as hell and had ONE bad match and quit I wouldn't consider him a cur I would look at myself and how I might have failed him. Was he properly conditioned? Was he in good health? Was he properly hydrated and was he being properly fed before the match? Did he get enough rest before his big show? These are all the things I would be evaluating. I think you should expect them to all quit at some point it's not realistic to think they won't if they have been matched long enough. Bullyson proved his gameness long before he quit therefore I don't believe he was a cur not at all.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

alot a great [] dogs go cold after a while or when against the right contender; just like professional fighters aka boxers.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a little piece on Garret's Jeep ROM

Throughout the history of the sporting American Pit Bull Terriers, no single dog has made quite the impact as Garrett's CH. Jeep, and that being the combination of not only his worthiness as a supreme pit dog, but the ultimate supremacy of his reproduction. Jeep was bred by James Crenshaw and sold to James Garrett as a young dog and was campaigned and brought to notoriety by James Garrett assisted by James Crenshaw. Jeep achieved his fourth win over Ozzie Stevens' Ch. Homer. This fight making history, for the caliber of these two dogs meeting in the pit is unusual in itself. Although, Jeep the victor, Homer, in his own rights, had proved to be just as good a combat dog and both dogs were truly entitled to the legacy that they have earned through this match. 

Now that the formidable worth of Jeep has been established, we will go on to the greatest asset this dog ever possessed and that was his ability to reproduce a staggering figure of Champions, one Grand Champion and numerous one and two time winners. The conversation at many conventions always leads to great dogs and a dispute of which bloodline's are the best to utilize to get the highest percentage of game and winning dogs. I have often heard this one statement being passed when Jeep's name is brought up as to his high figure on the R.O.M. (Register Of Merit) list and that is, well look how many bitches Jeep was bred to create the amount of Champions he has sired. My answer to those dog men is this. Take three major pit dogs that are from outstanding bloodline's such as STP's Grand Champion Buck, six time winner, STP's Champion Toro and Burton's Grand Champion Hank, as these three were considered exceptional pit dogs and many utilized these three different bloods for the sole purpose of producing or establishing new lines from them. All three lived approximately to the same age which was ten years. Two were campaigned approximately the same time and died not to far apart, that being, Ch. Toro and Gr. Ch. Hank. Hank made his pit history prior to theirs, but was bred as many times as Jeep, if not more. Gr. Ch. Buck, probably second to Hank in the amount of his breeding's and Toro, who was bred to 23 different bitches during this period. The fact is all three of these great dogs combined together, produced about half the number of Champions as Jeep has. So common, sense will tell you how many champions doesn't hold water. In retrospect, dogs like Ch. Homer, Gr. Ch. Art, and Tombstone who was bred limited amounts of times and was still able to produce high quality dogs should also be considered. Certain dogs should be on the ROM list considering the number of times they have been bred, like: Jeep, Buck, Yellow, Frisco and Mayday to name a few. 

Some of the crosses which are well known where Jeep created some great dogs and the blood seems to click the best with are Jeep/Red Boy and Jeep/Rascal. 

Ch. Jeep was born in August 1976 on the yard of James Crenshaw, in the famous litter of Finley's Ch. Bo ROM to Crenshaw's Ch. Honeybunch ROM. That produced four champions. The most famous of the four was Ch. Jeep ROM. But there was also Crenshaw's (Super Gnat's) Ch. Charlie, who has been said to have been a better pit dog than Jeep. Ch. Missy who is seen in a lot of pedigrees today, and Swetman's Ch. Holly, who was said to be a terrible biter with lots of ability. This was a great litter that was made once, for reasons that I don't know. 

James Crenshaw has stated publicly that he never liked Jeeps style personally, as Jeep was never a finisher in his eyes. This however severely contradicts Crenshaw's choice off dogs that he's personally based his yard on, as they were primarily off of Jeep, and crosses that he made with Ch. Rascal for the most part, and in later life he was well known for using Jeep/Red Boy dogs. 

CH. Jeep is believed by many to be one of the best match dogs of his time. 

Garrett's Ch. Jeep ROM defeated Pylant's Ch. Kato at 43 pounds in :28 minutes. Cooper's Weenie also at 43 pounds in :58 minutes. Stinson & Stepp's Black Dog, who was said to be a three time winner at 42 pounds in two hours and five minutes. And, for his fourth and final match we went into Ozzie Stevens' Ch. Homer, at 43 pounds and won in 3:45. This was one of those classic matches, that history is made from. Two great game dogs met, and only one could win. One created a legacy and the other a dynasty. 

Garrett's Ch. Jeep ROM died in the fall of 1989.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Here is a little piece on Garret's Jeep ROM
> 
> Some of the crosses which are well known where Jeep created some great dogs and the blood seems to click the best with are Jeep/Red Boy and Jeep/Rascal.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::woof::woof::goodpost:


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

some really good reading


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

it's hard to read these old testaments to game dogs and the men for which they warred.
it makes me really want to get some dogs,2 good males,3 females, go back into the costa rican jungle and bring something along.
what folks may or may not fathom, theirs still some stock thats true to course.
on the sly,i been searchin and researchin,man,it's like shootin cocaine,I ain't shot none in 22 years,yet I still think about it.
gaming dogs went down on that same day.like frick and frack.


----------

